# 1973 Sunset Orange Krate



## 60sstuff

I found this CJ = March 1973 Sunset Orange Krate at a yard sale probably around 2002.
It looks as though it was not ridden much. OEM tires look like new.
The one year only Original paint is flawless. Sunset paint would tend to fade and turn chalky if in the sun to much.
The darker seat is also a one year only color to match the bike paint.

Chris.


----------



## Jaxon

WOW!! That is such a great bike on so many levels. What a great find back in the day. Congrats!


----------



## 67Ramshorn

Killer Orange !!


----------



## 60sstuff

67Ramshorn said:


> Killer Orange !!




Hi Dan,

Thought I would pull out some of my Stingrays from years past and share.
Very glad to still see you are still at it!

Thanks for the post.

PS, Thank You Jaxon!

Chris.


----------



## schwinnray

unreal that looks fantastic


----------



## Heraklinos92

looks like u would get over 3,000 at auction. looks out of the box, great find man. made my morning lol


----------



## vastingray

Sweet Chris


----------



## eet5017

I’m new to the forum, but that bike is my favorite of all time. Back in the early 2000’s Schwinn did a remake of the orange krate. I wanted one so bad but my parents wouldn’t let me get one. Bummer. If you were ever looking to sell, please contact me. It’s a goal of mine to one day own one.


----------



## NickM

You have the nicest collection around!  Killer bike!


----------



## stoney

Beautiful bike, that orange is fantastic.


----------



## jrcarz

Incredible bike ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bustersfarm1

I know it's an old post -- is that Krate for sale by chance?


----------



## jrcarz

Sunset orange! Awesome


----------



## Callahooney1

Super clean and super find! So cool you found it at a yard sale.  Bad wheela!


----------

